# Jonathan Bender



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Bender is one of our team's best players yet we see him get little pt. He's a great shotblocker and can play 3 positions (PF SF and SG) and 2 styles (outside and inside) He's very young yes but do you think if REggie retires Bender should start?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

i said 6th Man, I think we should start Harrington because he has more experience but i think Bender would make a great 6th Man.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

I would say starter, but I'll go with 6th man because of Harrington.


----------



## runbmg (May 25, 2002)

I don't know about matching salaries, but, would you guys trade Bender for Vladimir Radmanovic 

how about Brent Barry?


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>runbmg</b>!
> I don't know about matching salaries, but, would you guys trade Bender for Vladimir Radmanovic
> 
> how about Brent Barry?


I know some people on this board would, but I wouldn't personally in the long run I think it would be a bad trade.


----------



## runbmg (May 25, 2002)

Yeah, it could be a bad trade. Plus I don't see Seattle making too many moves until the season starts anyway. (Maybe radman, and sign a couple low key FA's, but that's it)


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I'd certainly do it for Brent Barry, but not for Radmon. That would just give us another player to try to fight his way off the bench.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> I'd certainly do it for Brent Barry, but not for Radmon. That would just give us another player to try to fight his way off the bench.


I would do it for either of them, I know Barry is good but I have alot of faith in Bender's possibilities.


----------



## Absynth (Oct 1, 2002)

i am a huge bender fan, and i think he could turn into, with sufficient playing time, a VERY good player...I would sooner trade harrington than bender actually, and i dont think we should try to trade bender at all...he has a chance to be something special.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>heatfan</b>!
> i am a huge bender fan, and i think he could turn into, with sufficient playing time, a VERY good player...I would sooner trade harrington than bender actually, and i dont think we should try to trade bender at all...he has a chance to be something special.


agreed. In time he'll be worthy of being the #5 pick and i think an All-Star. He has too many skills to fail in this league especially shot blocking.




> I would do it for either of them, I know Barry is good but I have alot of faith in Bender's possibilities.


you meant wouldn't right?


> I don't know about matching salaries, but, would you guys trade Bender for Vladimir Radmanovic


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO. Bender has the biggest potential in this league besides Kwame and us trading him for a guy who's barely make 3rd string SF or PF. HA! Barry makes the deal better but like i said.


> potential


 Barry's getting old and only has 3s now. do we want another oldie that's gonna retire before we get a ring? We already have enough playoff experience (some of the Pacers) to get us far. and the only oldie we need is Reggie
everyone who comes in here from another forum always asks these lame trades:upset:


----------



## runbmg (May 25, 2002)

chill out man, no need to get upset. It was simply a question regarding the worth of Radmanovic/Barry vs. Bender. 

Remember Radman was on THAT Yugoslavian team that won the GOLD. Radman would be a starter on almost any other team.


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

i think the guy was a bust.. always will be.. BENCH or europe league lol..


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

yes I meant wouldn't Pacers fan, I really think Bender will be a superstar, he is only 22 and people already say he is a bust.


----------



## jreywind (May 30, 2003)

I'm not quite ready to give up on Bender. He has shown the ability to be really tough. People forget that he fought off ankle injuries all year long. With a health ankle he would be incredibly tough if he goes to the basket a bit more. I'm afraid I don't think I like either of these deals. Nothing agains Rad and Berry, but I don't think they would help the current team. Give Bender 1 more year, but I would trade him if the right trade came along. I'd say 6th or 7th man would be about right for next year.


----------



## Absynth (Oct 1, 2002)

im in no way saying bender will be anywhere as good as tmac...but didnt it take him about 4 yrs...i mean if u go to the main bball forum, they have an old report made when he was on the raps that labeled him as a bust.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>runbmg</b>!
> chill out man, no need to get upset. It was simply a question regarding the worth of Radmanovic/Barry vs. Bender.
> 
> Remember Radman was on THAT Yugoslavian team that won the GOLD. Radman would be a starter on almost any other team.


sorry about blowing up. i had just gotten into a big argument on AIM and was pissed.


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

I am really stuck on Benders situation. We have Harrington or Bender. The way its going one must be traded, I have no idea what we should do.


----------



## runbmg (May 25, 2002)

Hey Pacersfan,

it's cool! Passionate!! That's a good thing!!


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Xavier8</b>!
> I am really stuck on Benders situation. We have Harrington or Bender. The way its going one must be traded, I have no idea what we should do.


I don't know either, we know Harrington is good and will probably keep improving but Bender is probably either going to be a superstar or a bust, its hard to trade someone with his potential.


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't know either, we know Harrington is good and will probably keep improving but Bender is probably either going to be a superstar or a bust, its hard to trade someone with his potential.


Exactly, this is going to be a tough decision for the GM.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Xavier8</b>!
> 
> 
> Exactly, this is going to be a tough decision for the GM.


I think now Harrington has more value because GMs know he's not a bust. I think Bender will turn out better though but for now we need to trade one i'd trade Al and let Bender develope into a good 2nd option, then trade him


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> I think now Harrington has more value because GMs know he's not a bust. I think Bender will turn out better though but for now we need to trade one i'd trade Al and let Bender develope into a good 2nd option, then trade him


Harrington probably will get traded, he has more value and Bender signed a contract extentsion.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> 
> 
> Bender signed a contract extentsion.


:banana: 
someday bender's gonna be good enough :banana: and get an 8 million a year extension


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> :banana:
> someday bender's gonna be good enough :banana: and get an 8 million a year extension


Bender better not turn out like Croshere and hamper our salary cap while he doesn't ever play.


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> 
> 
> Bender better not turn out like Croshere and hamper our salary cap while he doesn't ever play.


Yea, that is the worst kind of player.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Xavier8</b>!
> 
> 
> Yea, that is the worst kind of player.


:uhoh: i bet he won't though he's too young with too much potential to become the next Croshere
Crosheresucking is Thomas's fault. Walsh signed him a big contract and Thomas doesn't play him.


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> :uhoh: i bet he won't though he's too young with too much potential to become the next Croshere
> Crosheresucking is Thomas's fault. Walsh signed him a big contract and Thomas doesn't play him.


Im confident Bender wont turn out like that, he just needs some PT.


----------



## TLR (May 28, 2003)

I've posted this before, but I was thinking if we got rid of B.Miller we could keep both Harrington and Bender and start both of them.


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The Lone Ranger</b>!
> I've posted this before, but I was thinking if we got rid of B.Miller we could keep both Harrington and Bender and start both of them.


I dont think that would be a good idea, we need a solid center which O'Neal is not. we should just trade Bender or Harrington and keep Brad. I think its for the best untill we figure out what will become of Bender and Al.


----------



## TLR (May 28, 2003)

I understand your point. Brad is a proven center. A solid 15 and 8. i was just thinking Bender could become a 20, 9 , and 3 blocks kind of guy.


----------



## runbmg (May 25, 2002)

I think B Miller should stay and you guys should trade either Harrington or Bender. Flip a coin!! 
Rock, Paper, Scissors, maybe?

And Croshere/Artest for Brandon and another player


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>runbmg</b>!
> I think B Miller should stay and you guys should trade either Harrington or Bender. Flip a coin!!
> Rock, Paper, Scissors, maybe?
> 
> And Croshere/Artest for Brandon and another player


I dont want to trade Artest, but flipping a coin sounds about right for the Bender and Al situation, lol.


----------



## TLR (May 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>runbmg</b>!
> 
> 
> And Croshere/Artest for Brandon and another player



:boohoo: Yeah and maybe we should trade Jermaine for Dalibor Bagaric...


----------



## Artestaholic (Jul 2, 2003)

I think people are too hard on Croshere. Sure he hasnt "earned" the money, but if McDonalds offered you $75.00 an hour to work the drive-thru would you turn it down because you wouldnt think you'd be earning your pay? I think not. And a lot of Crosheres game seems to rely upon his energy, and he just cant have that energy with the way hes being used by Isiah. If he could go to a team where he was really needed and got good playing time, I believe he could perform on his 2000 Finals level. Im sorry, this threas was about Bender yet Im blabbing on about Croshere


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Artestaholic</b>!
> I think people are too hard on Croshere. Sure he hasnt "earned" the money, but if McDonalds offered you $75.00 an hour to work the drive-thru would you turn it down because you wouldnt think you'd be earning your pay? I think not. And a lot of Crosheres game seems to rely upon his energy, and he just cant have that energy with the way hes being used by Isiah. If he could go to a team where he was really needed and got good playing time, I believe he could perform on his 2000 Finals level. Im sorry, this threas was about Bender yet Im blabbing on about Croshere


Your right but its not Croshere's problem its Walshes and Isiah's. Of course hes not gonna turn it down, but Walsh and Isiah need to do somthing about it.


----------



## TLR (May 28, 2003)

I agree. If he was on a team with a weak frontcourt like Boston or Philadelphia he would be a 15 and 8 player, but with Indiana's superior frontcourt he is buried on the bench.


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The Lone Ranger</b>!
> I agree. If he was on a team with a weak frontcourt like Boston or Philadelphia he would be a 15 and 8 player, but with Indiana's superior frontcourt he is buried on the bench.


Exactly, so that once again brings up the qustion: What the **** are we to do???


----------



## Artestaholic (Jul 2, 2003)

We could kill Croshere and make it look like an accident.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Xavier8</b>!
> 
> 
> Exactly, so that once again brings up the qustion: What the **** are we to do???



Trade Harrington and play Bender at backup PF 3rd SG and statring Sf


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Artestaholic</b>!
> We could kill Croshere and make it look like an accident.


:uhoh: shhhhhhh :uhoh:


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Artestaholic</b>!
> We could kill Croshere and make it look like an accident.


lol
He's good........still and we'll need him for when Harrington's traded. of course he might be traded with Al:sigh:


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> 
> 
> lol
> He's good........still and we'll need him for when Harrington's traded. of course he might be traded with Al:sigh:



Thats what im hoping for.


----------



## TLR (May 28, 2003)

We could give him 50 million dollars to stage his own death and go live in Europe under a different name. Then he wouldn't count against the cap.


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The Lone Ranger</b>!
> We could give him 50 million dollars to stage his own death and go live in Europe under a different name. Then he wouldn't count against the cap.


lol, im all for it. :laugh:


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Xavier8</b>!
> 
> 
> I dont want to trade Artest, but flipping a coin sounds about right for the Bender and Al situation, lol.


i was bored enough to try it. heads= Harrington traded tails= Bender traded
It was heads bow to the mighty penny. :worship: :allhail:
i was happy with the results that we will trade Harrington. what about you guys?


----------



## runbmg (May 25, 2002)

That's a tough call! Maybe you should do best outta three!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>runbmg</b>!
> That's a tough call! Maybe you should do best outta three!


again i am bored so i tried it. twice in a row it was Bender. Best outta 5 Harrington's traded outta 7 it's Al outta 9 Al outta 11 it's Al
i can't help it i'm bored


----------



## TLR (May 28, 2003)

Between the two I would pick to trade Harrington because right now he has more trade value while Bender could become better than him one day.


----------



## Artestaholic (Jul 2, 2003)

Bender will be the 2006-2007 NBA MVP.


----------



## runbmg (May 25, 2002)

Artestoholic? That has to be the best screen name i've seen in quite some time!!!:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## TLR (May 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Artestaholic</b>!
> Bender will be the 2006-2007 NBA MVP.



I wouldn't go quite that far.


----------



## runbmg (May 25, 2002)

Hey it beats runbmg!!


----------

